# 922 has been pulled?



## kcolg30

I looked at the DISH receiver list and the 922 does not show up on their DVR list. Their top of the line is the 722k. Did DISH abort the 922 from their line up?


----------



## garys

Pulled several months ago due to problems with Blockbuster streaming.


----------



## Paul Secic

garys said:


> Pulled several months ago due to problems with Blockbuster streaming.


I asked one of the DIRTS if I could get one as an upgrade and he said there
were not anymore promotions.


----------



## CeeWoo

garys said:


> Pulled several months ago due to problems with Blockbuster streaming.


I still can't stream much HD on my 722k due to the system 'going to sleep' and disconnecting. In fact it was so flaky I dropped BBMP a couple weeks ago and went with netflix streaming on a ROKU


----------



## RasputinAXP

Honestly, you don't want it. Wait a month or two to get a Hopper.


----------



## phrelin

RasputinAXP said:


> Honestly, you don't want it. Wait a month or two to get a Hopper.


My suggestion would be to wait three-to-six months after its initial release to get a Hopper. And only then if you read in threads here just how "bug free" it is.


----------



## P Smith

I would guess too ... in next month(s) 922 will get BB streaming, as production FW for ho[[er released a week ago and SW dept could return to work with 922 issues/BB.


----------



## vahighland

RasputinAXP said:


> Honestly, you don't want it. Wait a month or two to get a Hopper.


I would wait much much longer. Right now there's a lot of hype surrounding the hopper, just like the 922 back in the day. If fact, If I recall, the 922 won an award at CES. It took more than a year just to stabilize the 922. Evan after that, the 922 never caught up to the 722k in terms of features and stability.


----------



## l8er

vahighland said:


> .... Evan after that, the 922 never caught up to the 722k in terms of features and stability.


 I wouldn't say that. My wife and I have enjoyed using our VIP922 much more than the VIP722k we had before. The features on the VIP922 are very nice, maybe not worth the extra money for everybody, but nice, nonetheless.

My VIP922 has been very stable, aside from the internal fan dying in the first one I had. We have not encountered daily lockups or any other problems that some have reported. (Except when the fan went out).


----------



## 356B

l8er said:


> I wouldn't say that. My wife and I have enjoyed using our VIP922 much more than the VIP722k we had before. The features on the VIP922 are very nice, maybe not worth the extra money for everybody, but nice, nonetheless.
> 
> My VIP922 has been very stable, aside from the internal fan dying in the first one I had. We have not encountered daily lockups or any other problems that some have reported. (Except when the fan went out).


+1


----------



## Jhon69

l8er said:


> I wouldn't say that. My wife and I have enjoyed using our VIP922 much more than the VIP722k we had before. The features on the VIP922 are very nice, maybe not worth the extra money for everybody, but nice, nonetheless.
> 
> My VIP922 has been very stable, aside from the internal fan dying in the first one I had. We have not encountered daily lockups or any other problems that some have reported. (Except when the fan went out).


+2


----------



## SandyG3

+3


----------



## cummings66

+4


----------

